# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Më të lumtur janë prindërit me dy fëmijë!

## arbana uk

Një studim i gjerë ka treguar se është e shëndetshme të kesh fëmijë, ndërsa shëndet më i mirë është vërejtur te prindërit të cilët kanë dy fëmijë.
Studimi ku janë përfshirë një milionë e gjysmë meshkuj dhe femra, ka zbuluar se të qenit prind ndikon pozitivisht në shëndet. Në fakt, të qenit prind pengon zhvillimin e disa llojeve të kancerit, si edhe sëmundjet e zemrës.

Megjithatë, shkencëtarët thonë se kjo varet edhe nga numri i fëmijëve që kanë prindërit, ndërsa është treguar se më e shëndetshme është të kesh dy fëmijë, teksa mospasja e fëmijëve, të pasurit e një fëmije ose më shumë se dy, shkakton probleme shëndetësore.

Shkencëtarët thonë se prindërit me më shumë se dy fëmijë kanë probleme financiare dhe stres emocional, ndërsa ata që kanë një ose nuk kanë fëmijë, janë shumë të lëshuar dhe iu mungon motivimi.

Studimi ka treguar po ashtu se martesa bëhet më e lumtur, më e plotë dhe më kualitative kur lindin fëmijët. /

----------


## AlbaneZ

Pervec lumturise,te pasurit dy femije eshte kthyer edhe ne "mode" vitet e fundit.

----------


## hot_prinz

Nje goce dhe nje djale jane vertete ne mode. Por goca do kete vella por sdo kete moter, kurse djali do kete moter por s'do kete vella. Pastaj si te tille nuk do te quhen asnjehere teze apo axhe por vetem halle apo daje.  :Gjumash: 

Me e mira do duhej te ishin 4 femije dhe ate dy goca e dy djem, e kjo do te ishte edhe e mira per natalitetin e kombit. 
Keshtu qe fillojani punes e mos e humbni kohen kot.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Ksanthi

Keta shkencetaret nuk kane me se te merren ?Vetem budallalleqe lexoj kohet e fundit .

----------


## zANë

> Me e mira do duhej te ishin 4 femije dhe ate dy goca e dy djem, e kjo do te ishte edhe e mira per natalitetin e kombit. 
> Keshtu qe fillojani punes e mos e humbni kohen kot.


Fiks kshtu e mendoj dhe une......Pastaj edhe vet kto studimet se pune lekesh dhe keto me kujtohet para disa viteve kam pas lexu  nje studim ku thoshte se familja me e lumtur eshte ajo me 4 femije.Tani qenka bere me dy femije...kush e di pas 5 viteve si do te dali,te besojn ne studime njerezit po deshen,lol

Me 4 femije edhe pajtohem se eshte me idealja...kurse moda behet sipas mundesis  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## zANë

> Pervec lumturise,te pasurit dy femije eshte kthyer edhe ne "mode" vitet e fundit.


Le te rritet pushimi i lindjes...
Te marrin pagesa shtese per lindjen e femijes...ect ect...te stimulohen njerezit ne forma te ndryshme shife si do te ndryshoj moda  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## AlbaneZ

> Le te rritet pushimi i lindjes...
> Te marrin pagesa shtese per lindjen e femijes...ect ect...te stimulohen njerezit ne forma te ndryshme shife si do te ndryshoj moda


Answer is....  :ngerdheshje: 



> moda behet sipas mundesis

----------


## hot_prinz

> Fiks kshtu e mendoj dhe une......Pastaj edhe vet kto studimet se pune lekesh dhe keto me kujtohet para disa viteve kam pas lexu  nje studim ku thoshte se familja me e lumtur eshte ajo me 4 femije.Tani qenka bere me dy femije...kush e di pas 5 viteve si do te dali,te besojn ne studime njerezit po deshen,lol
> 
> Me 4 femije edhe pajtohem se eshte me idealja...kurse moda behet sipas mundesis : D



Pas ca viteve ndoshta do te behet, dy mace dhe dy qene.  :ngerdheshje: 

Ndegjova ne radio nje dialog ku dirigjohej nga nje moderatore dhe flitej per te drejten e marrjes se maces apo qenit ne vendin e punes dhe thuhej se nese koleget jane te pajtimit, atehere mundesh sipas ligjit.
Pastaj, tregonte se sipas ligjit, nese ke macen apo qenin te semure, mund ta marresh diten e punes te lire dhe te perkujdesesh per te, si te ishte nje femije. Dhe ne ate emision flitej me nje entuziazem me te madh se sa te ishin ne pyetje femijet, mendova me vete: o kemi te bojm me nje entuziazem falso nga ana e moderatores o keta vertete kane vajt per lesh.  :Mos: 

Pastaj, me ka rene ne sy se dyqanet ku shiten ushqimet e kafsheve shtepiake, ne numer jane te njejta me dyqanet per ushqimin e zakonshem, ne mos qofshin te parat ne mazhorance.  :Mos:

----------


## zANë

> Pas ca viteve ndoshta do te behet, dy mace dhe dy qene. 
> 
> Ndegjova ne radio nje dialog ku dirigjohej nga nje moderatore dhe flitej per te drejten e marrjes se maces apo qenit ne vendin e punes dhe thuhej se nese koleget jane te pajtimit, atehere mundesh sipas ligjit.
> Pastaj, tregonte se sipas ligjit, nese ke macen apo qenin te semure, mund ta marresh diten e punes te lire dhe te perkujdesesh per te, si te ishte nje femije. Dhe ne ate emision flitej me nje entuziazem me te madh se sa te ishin ne pyetje femijet, mendova me vete: o kemi te bojm me nje entuziazem falso nga ana e moderatores o keta vertete kane vajt per lesh. 
> 
> Pastaj, me ka rene ne sy se dyqanet ku shiten ushqimet e kafsheve shtepiake, ne numer jane te njejta me dyqanet per ushqimin e zakonshem, ne mos qofshin te parat ne mazhorance.


Sa qenke habit  :ngerdheshje: 
Entuziazmi nuk eshte aspak fallco mendoj une,kur ke nje kafsh shtepiake lidhesh fort me te,theksohet entuziazmi pastaj akoma me shume nese nuk ke femije,edhe kujdesesh per te tamam si per nje femije....nejse qe mos te flas me shume entuziazem dhe une tashi,lol

Anyway ky ligji me pelqeka fort 


> Pastaj, tregonte se sipas ligjit, nese ke macen apo qenin te semure,mundta marresh diten e punes te lire dhe te perkujdesesh per te, si te ishte nje femije.


Do zoti ndodh me vertet *urra*  :ngerdheshje: 

P.S.Albanez se si u permbajta pa fol per xhesin ketu nje zot e di ,lol

----------


## AlbaneZ

Me mire se e ze lemza  :perqeshje:

----------


## hot_prinz

> Sa qenke habit : D
> Entuziazmi nuk eshte aspak fallco mendoj une,kur ke nje kafsh shtepiake lidhesh fort me te,theksohet entuziazmi pastaj akoma me shume nese nuk ke femije,edhe kujdesesh per te tamam si per nje femije....nejse qe mos te flas me shume entuziazem dhe une tashi,lol
> 
> Anyway ky ligji me pelqeka fort 
> *Do zoti ndodh me vertet *urra* : D*
> 
> P.S.Albanez se si u permbajta pa fol per xhesin ketu nje zot e di ,lol



Tani u habita me t'vertete.  :Mos: 

Nje kolege e punes, njehere me tha ikam 7 qene, 3 maca, 5 minje, 14 bretkoca, e do gjona tjera, nese do mund t'vish ti shiqosh una ia ktheva flm. isha ne kopshtin zologjik muajin e kaluar.  :Mos: 
Prej atehere, kur e shof qe e kam perballe marr rrugen ne te majte apo ne te djathte, apo kthehem prapa.  :Mos:

----------


## anita340

Keta shkencetaret koheve te fundit nxjerrin perfundime koti. Lumturia nuk matet me numrin e femijeve.

Une per vete nuk ndalem me dy. E dua edhe nje vajze patjeter. Une e dua edhe nje e po me deshi zoti, ben qe te jene dy binjake........ Tri vajza!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Dhe do tua hidhja ne uje pastaj kete teorine shkencetareve ne fjale , do te isha me e lumtura e planetit..........

----------


## Shkenca

mesova arsyen perse prindet e mi ishin(jane) te lumtur   :buzeqeshje: 
vec se, femijet e tanishem nuk jane si ato te meparshmit qe ku i leje aty i gjeje, cfare kishin ate vishnin...tani 1 sa 10 e ke...

----------


## mia@

Prandaj jam kaq e lumtur une?!  :buzeqeshje:

----------

